# Swissebauches Quartz Movements



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have opened the case backs of a multiude of cheap watches and was surprised yesterday to find a metal movement marked "SWISSEBAUCHES LTD, MADE IN CHINA". Interestingly, the battery also had the Swissbauches mark but I found it difficult to extract from the watch due to a flat bar over it that wouldn't give enough. The watch was named as a "JACOB MARC" and would appear to be a sort of cheap Chinese pastiche of a genuine "Mark Jacobs" watch.

I did a bit of digging and discovered that this company does have origins linking it to the Swiss watch industry and even though it is now wholly Chinese, I wonder if its movements are in the same league as their Miyota and Epsom equivalents, or are they just cheap tat?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Generally cheap tat.

Movements like these are usually un-jewelled throw away things. If one of these movements lasts through the life of two batteries they've done quite well.

Many mid level Swiss brands that died in the 60's or 70's have had their names bought to try and create the mystique of Swissness (sic).

Later,

William


----------

